# Alastair's 90s bodybuilding thread



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

A thread dedicated to the best era of bodybuilding IMO; the naughty 90s. I'll try and do a new bodybuilder every couple of days. I'll admit this is sort of taking Incredible Bulk's concept from MT and bringing it here (although I don't think he got round to doing the 90s).

Let's start with the man who undisputedly dominated most of the 1990s; 6 times Mr Olympia Dorian Yates:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I love everything about Dorian Yates's physique - apart from that dodgy blond perm....


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Early 90s Ronnie


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Never seen those pics of Ronnie Coleman before! What sort of age is he there?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn you see how much bigger his head and hands got..


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


>


his back/lats are amazing


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

^ LOL nice job quoting all the pics Paul


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

coldo said:


> Never seen those pics of Ronnie Coleman before! What sort of age is he there?


28-30 in those pics mate. Some are from 92, some from 93. Believe it or not he didn't even place in 92 Olympia. Had to slowly rise through the ranks.

Here's a couple from the NOC 1992:



















Levrone had much better conditioning this show:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Quite a provocative user-title that chap

OT I love this picture










Epic


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> Quite a provocative user-title that chap
> 
> OT I love this picture
> 
> ...


Yeah I'll probably change it soon.

Interestingly, the above pic is often mistaken for the photoshopped version, which is much more readily available:


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

cool thread

never seen those pics of ronnie before!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Some more 90s Ronald pics:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Shawn Ray


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice thread:thumb:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Jean-Pierre Fux


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)




----------

